
Ask HN: What do you do with CI servers on off-hours? - rumblecat
We have some servers running all day for CI, but sit completely idle during weekends and nights. What are some good ways to make use of them?
======
vajrabum
CI infrastructure should be cattle not pets and there's nothing magic in a CI
box that shouldn't be checked in like everything else. Put them into whatever
local cloud solution you're using and start CI like you would any other
ephemeral process. If they're in the cloud then shut them down or destory them
when they're not in use. If you've already paid for reserved instances them
put them into Kubernetes or whatever other cloud management platform you have
running.

------
swimmercol
mining

